# Big Dawson forest bear down



## Hawkeye41 (Nov 12, 2016)

Shot this bear just before dark Thursday night didn't find him until Friday morning took 5 of us to get him out .


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 12, 2016)

Good bear. And great looking coat on that thing.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats! He is literally a beast!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats! That's a hoss!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a grown one. Congratd.


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 12, 2016)

Holy cow that's a biggin, congrats!


----------



## jbogg (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Big7 (Nov 12, 2016)

I had NO idea they got that big in Georgia.

That thing is a MONSTER!

Congratulations!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a nice bear.  Congrats


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes sir.... that's a nice one. Congrats.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 12, 2016)

That is quite a bear! Glad to finally start seeing some more popping up on the board. Fine bear right there!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 13, 2016)

Hot darn! That's a big one! Dawson/ Lumpkin Cty have some nice ones.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful Bear! Congratulations!!


----------



## jlr (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice bear. Congrats


----------



## Bear Meat Bowser (Nov 28, 2016)

Good Bear


----------



## donblfihu (Mar 19, 2017)

That's a true 454, excellent bear and booner to boot.


----------

